# May Contest - Guaranteed Gear



## AnaSCI

*MAY CONTEST - SPONSORED BY: GUARANTEED GEAR​*
*CONTEST: A post # has been chosen - Whoever lands on that post # is the WINNER!!​*
*MAY CONTEST RULE(S)​*
*1) You MUST have at least 25 QUALITY posts to be able to enter the contest.
2) You are only allowed to make 5 posts in the thread per day and the posts cannot be back-to-back. You MUST let at least one other member make a post before posting again.
3) Any person(s) caught breaking the rules will be banned from the present contest and will also be disqualified from the following contest next month!!*

*MAY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*2 SUSTANON
2 MASTERON
2 PRIMOBOLAN ACETATE
2 TRENBOLONA ACETATE
2 DECA DURABOLAN​*
*Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.*


----------



## Big-John

1st one! I need this!


----------



## ProFIT

Great chance to give their products a try!!


----------



## fubaseball

Thanks a generous offer


----------



## Aquascutum828

Now it's mine!


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Flex2019

1. Thanks very much for another contest opportunity!


----------



## dudcki27

A nice sample of goodies one


----------



## BIG D

awesome contest!


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Nattydread

1. Would love to try these out.


----------



## Thunder46

1st


----------



## barneyross

Hopefully I can get this


----------



## GuaranteedGear

Good luck to everyone! For the winner, if there is a product that you do not use we can work on a substitution.


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## chrisr116

2-  I loves me some sustanon...


----------



## Nattydread

Deuce


----------



## Ironbuilt

Congrats ib is winner .. Guaranteed! !   Thanks for playin guys..


----------



## omegachewy

boob


----------



## Flex2019

omegachewy said:


> boob



Yes please


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## AnaSCI

Guys, be sure to check out the latest issue of the AnaSCI Newsletter:

http://www.anasci.org/vB/anasci-newsletters/32012-anasci-newsletter-issue-5-a.html


----------



## Elvia1023

Great comp


----------



## LuKiFeR

wow....


THAT LOOKS AAAAWSUM


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## MightyJohn

Love these contests


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

4.


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

i.. 40!


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

1. Good morning AnaSCI and Thanks to GG for their generosity!


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2. This is the winner!


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

Post #1,000 Feel the magic!


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

#57, like the Ketchup! :headbang:


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

Uno


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## AtomAnt

GuaranteedGear said:


> Good luck to everyone! For the winner, if there is a product that you do not use we can work on a substitution.



Damn, that is pretty badass!


----------



## tri-terror

This is a great prize pack!


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Akamai

very nice

Ak


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Let me win Chris ..


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## Aquascutum828

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Gj

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Flex2019

Three


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## MilburnCreek

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## barneyross

Newbie here wishing good luck to all.


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

One.


----------



## Nattydread

Cinco


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

On time to work as usual...not..


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Thunder46

three


----------



## Akamai

Uno

Ak


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Congrats ib!


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Give it FordFan.. ure not lucky..


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## jacked391

Yowser


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Blunt is ok


----------



## FordFan

Ironbuilt said:


> Give it FordFan.. ure not lucky..



1 na, winning post right here. Low count this month.


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## basskiller

We've taken care of everything 
The words you hear, the songs you sing 
The pictures that give pleasure to your eyes 
It's one for all, all for one 
We work together, common sons 
Never need to wonder how or why 

We are the priests 
Of the temples of syrinx 
Our great computers 
Fill the hollowed halls 
We are the priests 
Of the temples of syrinx 
All the gifts of life 
Are held within our walls 

Look around this world we made 
Equality our stock in trade 
Come and join the brotherhood of man 
Oh what a wide contented world 
Let the banners be unfurled 
Hold the red star proudly high in hand 

We are the priests 
Of the temples of syrinx 
Our great computers 
Fill the hollowed halls 
We are the priests 
Of the temples of syrinx 
All the gifts of life 
Are held within our walls


Rush - The Temples of Syrinx (lyrics) - YouTube


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## basskiller

You're in for surprise
You're in for a shock, ahh
In London town streets
When there's darkness and fog
When you least expect me
And you turn your back
I'll attack

I smile when I'm sneaking
Through shadows by the wall
I laugh when I'm creeping
But you won't hear me at all

All hear my warning
Never turn your back
On the ripper

You'll soon shake with fear
Never knowing if I'm near
I'm sly and I'm shameless, nocturnal and nameless
Except for the ripper
Or if you like "Jack the knife"

Any back alley street
Is where we'll probably meet
Underneath a gas lamp
Where the air's cold and damp

I'm a nasty surprise
I'm a devil in disguise
I'm a footstep at night
I'm a scream of the fright

All hear my warning
Never turn your back
On the ripper
The ripper
The ripper



Judas Priest - The Ripper - YouTube


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## basskiller

She used to be an ironhorse
Twenty years ago
Used to bring the mail to me
Through the ice and snow
I've sat alone and watched her
Steaming through the night
Ninety tons of thunder
Lighting up the sky

She was a princess of the night
I saw the writing on the wall
She was a princess of the night
I take a ride across the sky

Speeding, sparks like lightning
Engine working hard
Furnace on the foot plate
Shining in the night
Iron striking metal
The sound of racing steel
It's all I ever wanna hear
It's music to my ears

She was a princess of the night
I saw the writing on the wall
She was a princess of the night
I take a ride across the sky

She was a princess of the night
I saw the writing on the wall
She was a princess of the night
I take a ride across the sky

Ninety tons of thunder
Lighting up the sky
Steaming red hot pistons
See the wheels flash by
Hear the whistle blowing
Streaking down the track
If I ever had my way
I'd bring the princess back one day

She was a princess of the night
I saw the writing on the wall
She was a princess of the night
I take a ride across the sky


Saxon - Princess of the Night - YouTube


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Gj

2


----------



## basskiller

It's just me
 Against The world

 Leave me alone
 I'm on the defense
 I'm not made of stone
 Why doesn't that ever make sense
 I'm sick of all this indecision
 You're messing with my mind
 This aint no false facade
 And this ain't no freak disguise

 Cause I am for real
 You dont know what I feel
 My strength is in my will
 I can not wait
 I wont be second rate
 In for the kill

 I'ts me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world

 Inside looking outside
 Through a goldfish bowl
 In each hand of the masters
 Make me lose control
 If I'm an outcast
 I'm not the last
 I'm gonna have my say
 They'll never take me in alive
 I'm gonna make em all pay

 Cause I am for real
 You dont know what I feel
 My strength is in my will
 I can not wait
 I won't be second rate
 In for the kill

 It's me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world

 You can't face my life
 You just won't think twice
 I see it my way
 I wont be the martyr
 I know you see it wrong
 The color don't belong
 I'm holding tight
 Don't you push me too far

 Yeah
 It's me against the world
 It's me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Don't you push me too far
 Yeah
 It's me against the world

 I'ts me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world
 It's me against the world
 Me against the world

 Don't push me too far 


Lizzy Borden - (1987) Me Against the World - YouTube


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Aquascutum828

One


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

180


----------



## FordFan

Happy Sunday.


----------



## E-Volve

1, gonna be a long ass month


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Reeeba Reeeba Reeeba ..


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Gone fishn


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## basskiller

Sammy Hagar - Heavy Metal (With Taarna in Stereo) - YouTube


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## FordFan

5 and out


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

Foo-ah!


----------



## tri-terror

Blexh


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Saw  nacho libré for cinco de margarita.


----------



## FordFan

Happy Monday


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## tri-terror

Dos


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

3- fish tank maintenance today


----------



## AtomAnt

happy monday


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 Today is gonna rock.


----------



## basskiller

Saigon Kick - Body Bags - YouTube







Look into the eyes of the government liars.
 Listen to the sound of the guilty choir.
 Blood stains on the sacred pyre.
 Under the book the breathing fire.

 Social Nags, body bags. Make you gag.
 What a drag, drag, drag.
 Cyanide and suicide. Don't you try.You're gonna bleed some more.

 Come and let me tell you about social giants.
 Heard about the news but no one buys it.
 Killing is no secret science. Politics are fixing all defiance.
 Marilyn was the finest sleeper. J.F.K was the youngest bleeder.
 Luther died the bravest dreamer. So kill me know cause I'm a believer.


----------



## Ironbuilt

Too


----------



## basskiller

AC/DC - It's a Long Way to the Top (If You Wanna Rock 'n' Roll) - YouTube







Ridin' down the highway 
Goin' to a show 
Stop in all the by-ways 
Playin' rock 'n' roll 
Gettin' robbed 
Gettin' stoned 
Gettin' beat up 
Broken boned 
Gettin' had 
Gettin' took 
I tell you folks 
It's harder than it looks 

It's a long way to the top 
If you wanna rock 'n' roll 
It's a long way to the top 
If you wanna rock 'n' roll 
If you think it's easy doin' one night stands 
Try playin' in a rock roll band 
It's a long way to the top 
If you wanna rock 'n' roll 

Hotel, motel 
Make you wanna cry 
Lady do the hard sell 
Know the reason why 
Gettin' old 
Gettin' grey 
Gettin' ripped off 
Under-paid 
Gettin' sold 
Second hand 
That's how it goes 
Playin' in a band 

It's a long way to the top 
If you wanna rock 'n' roll 
It's a long way to the top 
If you wanna rock 'n' roll 
If you wanna be a star on stage and scream 
Look out it's rough and mean 
It's a long way to the top 
If you wanna rock 'n' roll


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Aquascutum828

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## AtomAnt

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## basskiller

On those Saturdays when kids go out and play,
Yo, I was up in my room, I let the stereo blaze.
Wasn't faded, not jaded, just a kid
With a pad and a pen and a big imagination.
All this, I seek, I find,
I push the envelope to the line.
Make it, break it, take it
Until I'm overrated!

Click, click, boom!
I'm coming down on the stereo, hear me on the radio,
Click, click, boom!
I'm coming down with the new style and you know it's buck wild,
Click, click, boom!
I'm on the radio station, touring 'round the nation,
Leaving the scene in devastation.

I can see it in my mind,
I can see it in their eyes,
It's close enough to touch it now,
But far away enough to die!

What the hell is wrong with me?
My mom and dad weren't perfect,
But still you don't hear no cryin' ass bitchin' from me,
Like there seems to be on everybody's CD.
So just sit back and relax
And let me have your head for a minute,
I can show you something in it that has yet to be presented!
Oh yeah!

Click, click, boom!
I'm coming down on the stereo, hear me on the radio,
Click, click, boom!
I'm coming down with the new style and you know it's buck wild,
Click, click, boom!
I'm on the radio station, touring 'round the nation,
Leaving the scene in devastation.

Why have I clouded up my mind,
Why's my mother always right?
And will I make it 'till the end,
Or will I crawl away and die?
Click, click, boom!
Click, click, boom!
Click, click, boom!

Click, click, boom...
On those Saturdays when kids go out and play,
Yo I was up in my room, I let the stereo blaze.
On Saturdays when kids go out and play,
I was up in my room, I let the stereo blaze!

It's all inside of me, it's all inside of me,
It's all inside of me, it's all inside of my head!
It's all inside of me, it's coming over me,
It's all inside of me, it's all inside my head!
Yeah!

Click, click, boom!
I'm coming down on the stereo, hear me on the radio,
Click, click, boom!
I'm coming down with the new style and you know it's buck wild,
Everybody, Everybody come on! (come on, come on)
Everybody come on! (come on, come on)
Click, click, boom! (come on, come on)
Everybody come on! (come on, come on)
Click, click, boom! (come on, come on)
Everybody come on! (come on, come on)
Click, click, boom! (come on, come on)
Everybody come on! (come on, come on)
Click, click, boom!

Saliva - Click Click Boom - YouTube


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## tri-terror

Tres


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

10cc test prop in quad may cripple huh dudcki.?


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Say hi to anthro for me flex.. thanks. Ib


----------



## Flex2019

Ironbuilt said:


> Say hi to anthro for me flex.. thanks. Ib



Will do! I've been trying to get her on here more but she's been really busy. Something about 40-50hrs work week plus prep for her pro debut. Women and their excuses...


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## FordFan

3?


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## tri-terror

Quattro


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## MightyJohn

Two


----------



## Akamai

yup
ak


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Win for pin


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

Good morning...1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## tri-terror

going to bed bump


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Akamai

jump 

Ak


----------



## AtomAnt

boom


----------



## Ironbuilt

^^^^ Ure not that lucky two timer


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## VanillaMandingo

Is there a contest every month? Lol. Sorry if that was.a stupid question. I get tunnel vision when I am.looking for info.


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## AtomAnt

Clock is ticking down to cardio time...


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dudcki u day shift now? Lol. Off the midnight train?


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Natty I thot u played this at midnite? Lol


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Thunder46

?


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## Nattydread

Ironbuilt said:


> Natty I thot u played this at midnite? Lol



Lol. Trying something new. Maybe this way I can win.


----------



## snoopy

`1


----------



## FordFan

Up way past my bedtime 1


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## FordFan

Def gone to bed this time. ScAry shit comes out at night....

2


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Ataraxia

I'm in


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Big-John

2...  Just slammed 1600 calories for breakfast and now I got to take my morning dump! :sAng_explosive:


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Flex2019

1, bitches!


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  I win - that is all.


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

The Grim Repper said:


> 1.  I win - that is all.



All you won is a mcnuthin sandwich..


----------



## FordFan

4- mother trucker


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## chrisr116

The Grim Repper said:


> 2



Very nice   
1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Daveyjones

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yo Chris ..lemme win.


----------



## chrisr116

Im trying, IB..


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## FordFan

Puh pow


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## AtomAnt

I'm beat up. Great training session tonight


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Akamai

Plz

Ak


----------



## Ironbuilt

387!


----------



## tri-terror

Yo


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol..Tri you running the night shift too?


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

W1n


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dudcki u play midnite! Not in the day!


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

Hate 2 be predictable but... 2


----------



## FordFan

5. Great count grim!


----------



## Nattydread

Nice repper. 



Oh yeah 5.


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## tri-terror

Gff


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

3.


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## tri-terror

Bumps


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Where is everyone?  Dudcki ?


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## tri-terror

Fuck it all


----------



## LuKiFeR

tri-terror said:


> Fuck it all



"watch em fall"

3


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2.


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Aquascutum828

Dude!


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

476


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Elvia1023

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4.


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hit me in the calve with 3 CC prop asap!


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Hit me in the calve with 3 CC prop asap!



i just hit the tris with some test and mast.....hit the mouth with 100mg Proviron and 20mg cialis....and hit my woman from behind wit some steel!!  


2


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Akamai

Uno

Ak


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## eva22

4


----------



## Thunder46

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

four


----------



## Akamai

Dos

Ak


----------



## FordFan

Bump


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back off Lukifer


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Akamai

uno

Ak


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> i just hit the tris with some test and mast.....hit the mouth with 100mg Proviron and 20mg cialis....and hit my woman from behind wit some steel!!
> 
> 
> 2



Hope u said happy mothers day as well brah :naughty1:


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Dammit I wanted 550..


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Happy Mother's Day you mothers...


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Hope u said happy mothers day as well brah :naughty1:





sure did pal.  just like this...

"Hap....pee....moth.....ers.....day" 

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Ironbuilt

LuKiFeR said:


> sure did pal.  just like this...
> 
> "Hap....pee....moth.....ers.....day"
> 
> 4



Lmao..  Good boy to send such a nice message...


----------



## FordFan

1 or 2?


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Akamai

Dos

Ak


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Akamai

tres

Ak


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Akamai

Quatro
Ak


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

FordFan said:


> 1 or 2?



Double F that's 5.  Just trying to help a friend!  .....lol


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Thunder46

four


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

For


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## darksidefitness

Yummi!!!! Thanks G.G!


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Elvia1023

Winner!


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

National work day..602


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol...give it up chris..u had your chance and atom beat ya last month..mine for may..


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## AtomAnt

holla


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoa ..natty and dudcki playing day time contest ..


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Akamai

1

Ak


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Shit dudcki the tren must be good cause  u don't sleep..lol. post at 11am. 3pm 4pm. 

Wheres omega he disappeared?


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Shit dudcki the tren must be good cause  u don't sleep..lol. post at 11am. 3pm 4pm.
> 
> Wheres omega he disappeared?



Lol. Omega is getting ready for a show....maybe like 5-6 weeks out.


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four.


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Whoaaa. Thunder /666   ..good number for a win


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Nattydread

Tres


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey homie..


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lol . U guys think nite is lucky? ^^^.. it is.. Last winners were between12-2 am west coast time..


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## srd1

One


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Nattydread

Dos


----------



## chrisr116

Tres


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

17


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Back off carrot pants


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Grim do u drink carrot juice brah?


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## FordFan

Out for the night


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey evo u blew up on avatar juice!


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

One


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

Two


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Enigmatic707

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## FordFan

Bump


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hi Anthro ! ^^^^  flex hides her now and is selfish ..


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## FordFan

Done


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Wow I cant believe I won!  thanks guarantee..!


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Flex2019

one


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

Good Morning! 

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

I had a carrot


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hahahahahahaha.  Juiceit..


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Flex2019

Threeeee


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

2


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

Four


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

1001


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## basskiller

872


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

Big-John said:


> 1



Later start today, Big-John...


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## FordFan

Saturday bump


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Thunder46

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Ironbuilt

Yayyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Collinb

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## BIG D

hi


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

just made it Big John...lol


1


----------



## Ironbuilt

I just lost powerball 600mil.. Anyone in springhills Florida I'd like a mil please.


----------



## srd1

Morning


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Flex2019

Won


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.  Morning AnaSCI


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Flex2019

Too


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## BIG D

Abc


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## BIG D

Sed


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## FordFan

5, great wknd. Just went by way too fast


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Flex2019

Tree


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## BIG D

Az


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## Nattydread

Cinco


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Congratulations IB u didnt win 600mil and let some Florida smuck take it.


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## BIG D

44


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Aquascutum828

1


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## BIG D

Aaa


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## BIG D

K


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## CM

kiwi


----------



## Ironbuilt

Ibs birthday soon...


----------



## BIG D

Z


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

National Donate 2$ to the yetty foundation week. Pm me for paypal address .


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

1st


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

T
w
o


----------



## Thunder46

2nd


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## smklaw

First post and throwing my hat in the ring.


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Thunder46

3rd


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

1...


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## CM

rigs


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Thunder46

4th


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## Thunder46

5 and out for today


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## BIG D

1


----------



## FordFan

Done


----------



## MightyJohn

One


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'd like to win somethin other than a chunk a coal.


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Gj

1


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## AtomAnt

One


----------



## BIG D

hg


----------



## CM

500mg.eod


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

I'd like to thank Guarateed for the win I'm about to receive.  Boo hoo fellow playas.


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

Why u guys playin? ^^^^. I won Homeys


----------



## CM

is nfl season back yet, cmon already


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## FordFan

$15 dolla make you holla......gotta love some "lot lizards"


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## jacked391

Keep wishin yetti. Lmao. Yup


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## The Grim Repper

1 morning people.


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

noooooow its # 3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Flex2019

Three


----------



## Akamai

1

Ak


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## AtomAnt

Two


----------



## BIG D

d


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Flex2019

Four


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## BIG D

Has


----------



## Thunder46

5


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## The Grim Repper

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

PHP:
	



. Faulty unit :action-smiley-062:


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> PHP:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Faulty unit :action-smiley-062:



1


hey IB...HOWS IT??


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey Lukifer .. Top a the morning senór.. We may as well win this cause the lazys aren't entering. .. Dudcki.. Lol.


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Bfit247

Winner-1


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## CM

figure A, face the rear


----------



## Nattydread

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey Lukifer .. Top a the morning senór.. We may as well win this cause the lazys aren't entering. .. Dudcki.. Lol.



2

sounds good to me!!
i would shit myself n piss on the floor if i win this month.
ill even take a pic of me doin it n post it!!  lol


----------



## Rory

LuKiFeR said:


> 2
> 
> sounds good to me!!
> i would shit myself n piss on the floor if i win this month.
> ill even take a pic of me doin it n post it!!  lol



Haven't jumped in here until I saw this lol. Something's are best left to the imagination bro


----------



## Flex2019

2!


----------



## LuKiFeR

Rory said:


> Haven't jumped in here until I saw this lol. Something's are best left to the imagination bro



3


Hahaha


----------



## The Grim Repper

1.
Sure want to try GGs products!


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## Bfit247

#2 If you aint first your last


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## BIG D

x


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## jacked391

Sup hijacked


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## Nattydread

Five


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## Ironbuilt

I won.thanks for playing


----------



## Bfit247

Third time is a charm!!


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## CM

grrrrrrrrrrrrreat


----------



## FordFan

3 I love wknds


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

4


----------



## Bfit247

Four


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## Ironbuilt

I really need this so do you guys just wana fold and say Ib won ? Very kind.


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

3- protein shake and raman noodles...breakfast of champions.


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Bfit247

One headed to the gym


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## Bfit247

Two.


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## Bfit247

65 pages and no winner? Lol three


----------



## FordFan

2 whoop whoop


----------



## Bfit247

Four off to eat steak for lunch


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Bfit247

5!!!!


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## basskiller

freakalious


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hi dear ^^^^


----------



## Akamai

Ak


----------



## MightyJohn

one


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## ProFIT

:action-smiley-060:


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Put the log to the beaver. It's legal


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Aquascutum828

Hello


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Bfit247

Good Morning.. AnaSci 

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Bfit247

Two for the show


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## Bfit247

Four


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

Give it up Chris ...I got this.


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Bfit247

Five done


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Lucky one!


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## zezazi

one


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Zunday z 26th of mae


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Tuesday


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## FordFan

4, tore up my four wheeler, having pick up problems, and pretty sure I have a blown head gasket on my race car. 

At least the weekend has been beautiful


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

3


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## BIG D

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## zezazi

One


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## zezazi

two


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Aquascutum828

One


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Had a box lunch for brunch


----------



## Ironbuilt

Did i do a post ? My pad is wet. Disregard if two in row


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## E-Volve

Ironbuilt said:


> Did i do a post ? My pad is wet. Disregard if two in row



lol....5


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## Militaryt

holy crap! you don't find offers like this on other boards! anaSci is the shiznit!


----------



## FordFan

Ironbuilt said:


> Did i do a post ? My pad is wet. Disregard if two in row



4

It's ok IB, according to the Internet, this is highly common amongst homosexuals.  You're among friends here, it's ok to speak the truth.

:bj:


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## zezazi

three


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hey hey hey


----------



## Bfit247

Four


----------



## zezazi

four


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## zezazi

five


----------



## Bfit247

Five


----------



## Ironbuilt

Hoes in different area codes smell different.


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## CM

ny pro 212 judging=garbage


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Got this in the bag ..


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## BIG D

Y


----------



## Bfit247

....


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Nattydread

Uno


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

Slow down Lukifer .. No chance u will
Win even an empty jar bro..


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Bfit247

1+1+1+1+1=


----------



## Thunder46

Three


----------



## AtomAnt

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## snoopy

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

2


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Elvia1023

1


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Thunder46

four


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## BIG D

3


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## zezazi

one more post then it's my last entry to this. props to whoever you win


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## CM

1516...


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## FordFan

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

2


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## jacked391

1521 yup


----------



## zezazi

1522. im outta here. good luck to everyone who entered


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## jacked391

Two


----------



## Ironbuilt

Welcome to the nite shift of winners! Me and dudcki and me..


----------



## dudcki27

Ironbuilt said:


> Welcome to the nite shift of winners! Me and dudcki and me..



Lol. I like the sound of that....me and me


----------



## Thunder46

one


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Ironbuilt

How In the heck did Thunder sneak in here dudcki?  Sheesh hes now on nite shift to watch "me" win..


----------



## jacked391

Give it up squatch lol


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Enigmatic707

1


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Thunder46

two


----------



## BIG D

d


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## CM

those pancakes are making me crazy in ur avi


----------



## chrisr116

CM said:


> those pancakes are making me crazy in ur avi



Yeah, they keep me focused on my next cheat meal.... with lots of syrup and butter.


----------



## Thunder46

three


----------



## The Grim Repper

1


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Bfit247

.............. (1)


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## Ironbuilt

HahahahaHa.  U guys lost to me..


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

chrisr116 said:


> Yeah, they keep me focused on my next cheat meal.... with lots of syrup and butter.



1

this place i go for breakfast has belgian waffles with strawberry topping and cool whip...thro syrup on...and WOW!!


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bfit247

(2)=====d


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## Thunder46

four


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Bfit247

2+1=


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Bfit247

Four


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## CM

8 weeks out


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Flex2019

3


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## LuKiFeR

LuKiFeR said:


> 3



that one was SUPPOSE to be 4...not 3.


sooooo


5


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Bfit247

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## MightyJohn

1


----------



## Nattydread

Four


----------



## LuKiFeR

1


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## Ironbuilt

Guys.. I'm beginning to feel a whole pocket full a new vials in me pocket mateys..


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## Thunder46

01


----------



## Bfit247

1


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## Flex2019

One


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## Thunder46

02


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## BIG D

q


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## CM

what up big John


----------



## Big-John

Whats up!


----------



## Thunder46

03


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Flex2019

Two


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## CM

ok 2


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Thunder46

04


----------



## BIG D

G


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## Ironbuilt

1616!!!  Second times the charm!


----------



## Bfit247

Two


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## Bfit247

Three


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## srd1

Yup


----------



## LuKiFeR

5


----------



## Bfit247

4


----------



## The Grim Repper

w1nner.


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## Flex2019

Three


----------



## Elvia1023




----------



## Nattydread

Three


----------



## basskiller

boooooooooooooooo


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## Flex2019

Four


----------



## Bfit247

5


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

I hear the vials chinkin in my pockets guys!!!


----------



## FordFan

4, and 3 day wknd starts !!


----------



## Flex2019

Five


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## BIG D

T


----------



## Ironbuilt

Grip a gg in my pocket not for sale so suck it..


----------



## Thunder46

05


----------



## DaveWallerCB

1


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## FordFan

Out for tonight


----------



## CM

this thread is huge


----------



## LuKiFeR

1

-last first post for this month.


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## LuKiFeR

2


----------



## dudcki27

One


----------



## jacked391

Yup


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## CM

its my bday today... really it is


----------



## jacked391

Happy day yup


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## dudcki27

Two


----------



## FordFan

1


----------



## dudcki27

Three


----------



## Big-John

1


----------



## FordFan

2


----------



## dudcki27

Four


----------



## Big-John

2


----------



## dudcki27

Five


----------



## Big-John

3


----------



## Bfit247

One


----------



## Big-John

4


----------



## chrisr116

1


----------



## Big-John

5


----------



## E-Volve

1


----------



## chrisr116

2


----------



## Nattydread

One


----------



## Thunder46

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## Ironbuilt

My cabinet shelf is ready GG. Come to papa..


----------



## chrisr116

3


----------



## Thunder46

2


----------



## chrisr116

4


----------



## Flex2019

2


----------



## LuKiFeR

4


----------



## Bfit247

2


----------



## FordFan

3


----------



## Thunder46

3


----------



## LuKiFeR

5

last one.
gd luck guys....but i neeeeed this!! lol


----------



## E-Volve

2


----------



## chrisr116

5


----------



## FordFan

Last day to make it count.... Thanks anasci and sponsors!!!

4


----------



## Bfit247

3


----------



## FordFan

5


----------



## E-Volve

3


----------



## BIG D

im winning this thing suckas


----------



## Nattydread

Two


----------



## CM

5


----------



## Nattydread

3


----------



## formula1069

1


----------



## Flex2019

4...I mean 3


----------



## BIG D

2


----------



## Nattydread

4


----------



## Ironbuilt

I got my pins in a row and a space for gg in the middle so let's just call it Ib won!!!!


----------



## E-Volve

4


----------



## Thunder46

4


----------



## Flex2019

4


----------



## Nattydread

5


----------



## AGGRO

1


----------



## E-Volve

5


----------



## AGGRO

2


----------



## Bfit247

Four


----------



## Flex2019

5


----------



## BIG D

j


----------



## Thunder46

5 and out good luck everyone


----------



## ProFIT

Winning one right here:sSig_woohoo2::sSig_thankyou::sSig_number1:


----------



## LuKiFeR

ProFIT said:


> Winning one right here:sSig_woohoo2::sSig_thankyou::sSig_number1:



lol

u missed it by 19mins.


----------



## ProFIT

LuKiFeR said:


> lol
> 
> u missed it by 19mins.



It's not over until the big man calls it:naughty1:


----------



## Bfit247

5!!!


----------



## LuKiFeR

ProFIT said:


> It's not over until the big man calls it:naughty1:



well in that case....


##### 2


----------



## Bfit247

New day!!! 1 lol


----------



## Ironbuilt

Its only 1142 pm west coast lukifer..cheaters never prosper..


----------



## Bfit247

Lol 2


----------



## Flex2019

1


----------



## LuKiFeR

3


----------



## dudcki27

Ummm its June 1st, contest is over


----------



## AnaSCI

I will be announcing the WINNER of the May contest shortly and will be posting the June Contest as well!

Good luck to everyone


----------



## LuKiFeR

dudcki27 said:


> Ummm its June 1st, contest is over



lol. i know.
im just hoping i geta NIIIIICE bday present this year..6-6

gd luck guys


----------



## AnaSCI

*MAY CONTEST WINNER​*
*CHRISR116 with # 1060​*
*MAY CONTEST PRIZE(S)​*
*GUARANTEED GEAR PRIZE PACK​**2 SUSTANON
2 MASTERON
2 PRIMOBOLAN ACETATE
2 TRENBOLONA ACETATE
2 DECA DURABOLAN​*
*CONGRATULATIONS CHRISR116​*
*Private message me for details on how to claim your prize(s)!!​​*

Disclaimer: Please be sure to check the laws in your respected country before entering contests. AnaSCI.org, it's staff and/or it's sponsors will not be held liable for any wrong doings that you partake in. All AnaSCI Sponsors are operating in countries where it is legal to partake in the businesses that they do.


----------



## dudcki27

Congrats, Chris. I just sent him a text so I'm sure hell login soon unless he's sleeping.


----------



## LuKiFeR

congrats Chris!!!!


----------



## Bfit247

Congrats Chris! Enjoy!


----------



## Ironbuilt

Big john and lukifer had him in a dbol sandwich on 1059/1061 with ib coming in as the pickel on the side post 1062..

Finally Eeyore(chris116) will stop his "I never win anything" whoa is me attitude

Congrats Chris remember we are same Taurus birthday month oh buddy oh pal!!


----------



## Rory

Ironbuilt said:


> Finally Eeyore(chris116) will stop his "I never win anything" whoa is me attitude



Lol. Congrats Chris! Great mix right there!


----------



## Nattydread

Congrats! Chris


----------



## Thunder46

Congrats!!!


----------



## FordFan

Congrats and enjoy!!


----------



## chrisr116

Damn guys, what a thing to wake up too today.  Just now waking up, worked last last night.  That made my weekend.


----------



## chrisr116

Also, I have one twice in the past year...once here and once at Alinboard.  I am going to hold off on future contests for a while, and give the rest of the guys a better shot.


----------



## AtomAnt

Congrats Chris, enjoy those treats


----------



## formula1069

Congrats Chris, now you have extra money for more Rips :headbang:


----------



## Big-John

Congrats Chris! P.S I hate you! lol


----------



## Enigmatic707

chrisr116 said:


> Also, I have one twice in the past year...once here and once at Alinboard.  I am going to hold off on future contests for a while, and give the rest of the guys a better shot.



Damn you pancake man!!!! Congrats!


----------



## Enigmatic707

With BigJohn and Lukifer on both sides


----------



## chrisr116

Big-John said:


> Congrats Chris! P.S I hate you! lol



Come deer hunting this year Big John, and I will see if I have a little something in my medicine cabinet for you to take home.


----------



## Magnus82

3


----------



## Magnus82

Oops u don't know what the hell I did


----------

